# Distributor rebuilder recommendation



## Johnhw (Oct 5, 2015)

I am looking for a reliable re-builder for a recently obtained properly date coded points distributor for my ws code 65 gto tri power. I live in Southern California so LA/SD area preferable but quality is more important.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Not in your area, but a guy who goes by "Sun Tuned", on the PY forum, does dist. 

His area code appears to be 901, which is in the Memphis, TN area. 

PY Online Forums - View Profile: Sun Tuned

The guy obviously knows what he's doing, as you can tell, if you care to read his posts in this thread he started.

http://forums.maxperformanceinc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=811458


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Sun Tuned has an excellent reputation.

My brother still uses points in his Chevelle but has had a difficult time finding quality replacements for the points locally (China---points burn up, rubbing block wears out.) He got burned on an ebay deal once and refuses to look there for GM points.

With my back problems, I seriously thought about Sun Tuned but couldn't see me bent over checking gap and dwell , etc. On a friend's recommendation, I sent my points distributor to a fellow named Dave Ray who has an excellent reputation for converting GM points distributors to a GM HEI distributor using an external canister coil like the points set-up would. I had mine done and am very happy, still looks like stock points. Like Sun Tuned, Dave will set up a custom advance curve on one of his distributor machines using info you provide him (carb, intake, camshaft, trans, rear axle, etc.). He also provides a list of components he uses and where to find them locally.

Here's a link to a post about him: Who has used Dave's small body HEI's? - Chevelle Tech

Here's a link to his site if you're interested: About - DAVE's small-body HEI's There are several different pages on his site with info. Hope this is helpful.


----------

